# 2007 Plasma LTD



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I made an offer on this 2007 Plasma LTD and the guy said he won't hold it for me but if I can get to it before someone else does, then it's mine. It doesn't sound like he's had any actual interest from anyone but scammers and me. It'll be a 12 hour round trip for me to get it and I still have plenty of time to back out. I just wanted to check with the Scott riders and get some opinions on it before I actually buy it. My offer to him is $1500 which includes the Mavic wheels. Also, the seat post would still need to be cut for me to fit correctly on the bike. I would have 1-2" left to cut after getting fitted.


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

I would say that it's a pretty good price, assuming it's in good condition.


You can read about my Scott Plasma here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sc...scott-plasma-custom-tt-bike-build-263878.html


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually read a lot of that thread before I made an offer on the bike. I might find the money to make this work. It sounds like an awesome bike and good deal for me.


----------

